# Gills



## devildog

I love fishing for just about anything, but my guilty pleasure is fishing for bluegill. You just can't beat one of those fiesty guys on an ultra light. I mainly fish mogadore for gills but are there any other lakes around that hold a good population of good sized gills that I could try this spring. Just looking for somewhere new to explore. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Mayfly

East Reservoir And Turkeyfoot, in the Portage Lakes, are great bluegill and redear lakes, especially in the spring!


----------



## Big Daddy

Portage Lkaes is good. Nimisila too if you know where to find the big fish... Lots of dinks too, but they are in there.


----------



## devildog

Hey thanks for the info guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wannabitawerm

Lake Su Ann wildlife area is managed for trophy gills. They say average gill is over a pound! Never been there, but have seen some magazine articles. I would Google it for some info..


----------



## soroker74

I have a question about a paticular fish. My question is to put my buddy at ease about eating sunfish. Sunfish are edible, aren't they? I mean they are the same as bluegill right? Well, I hope that someone can answer this on going debate between me and my buddy. 

Thanks,
soroker74


----------



## Rod&Reel

soroker74 said:


> I have a question about a paticular fish. My question is to put my buddy at ease about eating sunfish. Sunfish are edible, aren't they? I mean they are the same as bluegill right? Well, I hope that someone can answer this on going debate between me and my buddy.
> 
> Thanks,
> soroker74


lol Yes you can eat them And they taste very good. I have been eatting them ever since i was a kid. One of my favorite fish to eat.


----------



## Master Angler

Sunfish is a family not a species - hence bluegills are sunfish. There is little difference between bluegills, pumpkinseeds, and redears as far as eating goes.


----------



## gonefishin'

Don't eat them! Call me and I will come pick them up and dispose of them properly.


----------



## soroker74

Ok thanks, at least you were honest. why was gonefishin talking about not eating them? Is sunfish the actual family, I was always taught that bluegill were bluegill and sunfish were just that. But recently learned before today, that pumpkinseeds are what I was really talking about with that last message I posted. Thanks everyone for your input.

soroker74


----------



## 1977 walleye guy

being sacastic...he was willing to come and get all of your "sunfish" and dispose of them ( eat them).


----------



## hardwaterfan

interesting. id say they are ok to eat, just dont get sun-poisoning!! 

(just kidding) 




> The sunfishes are a family (Centrarchidae) of freshwater ray-finned fish belonging to the order Perciformes. The type genus is Centrarchus (consisting solely of the flier, C. macropterus). The family's 27 species includes many fishes familiar to North Americans, including the black basses, rock bass, largemouth bass, bluegill, and crappies. All are native only to North America.


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/redear.htm

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/pumpkin.htm

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/bluegill.htm

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/lngear.htm

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/wildlife/Fishing/aquanotes-fishid/grnsnfsh.htm

sunfish:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrarchidae

lepomis:


> Lepomis is a genus of freshwater fish in the sunfish family (family Centrarchidae)


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lepomis



> L. auritus - redbreast sunfish
> L. cyanellus - green sunfish
> L. gibbosus - pumpkinseed
> L. gulosus - warmouth
> L. humilis - orangespotted sunfish
> L. macrochirus - bluegill
> L. marginatus - dollar sunfish
> L. megalotis - longear sunfish
> L. microlophus - redear sunfish
> L. miniatus - redspotted sunfish
> L. punctatus - spotted sunfish
> L. symmetricus - bantam sunfish


----------



## fatguyinalittlecoat

Icannot let you eat these poisened fish, Send me a PM and I'll come out and save all your lives hehe. The most danger I know of about these fish is trying to get every single morsel of meat off and cutting a finger


----------



## Rod&Reel

soroker74 said:


> Ok thanks, at least you were honest. why was gonefishin talking about not eating them? Is sunfish the actual family, I was always taught that bluegill were bluegill and sunfish were just that. But recently learned before today, that pumpkinseeds are what I was really talking about with that last message I posted. Thanks everyone for your input.
> 
> soroker74


Green sunfish, pumpkinseed, redears, bluegill, ect. ect. are all in the same family. They are all sunfish. And they are also all panfish


----------



## soroker74

soroker74 said:


> Ok thanks, at least you were honest. why was gonefishin talking about not eating them? Is sunfish the actual family, I was always taught that bluegill were bluegill and sunfish were just that. But recently learned before today, that pumpkinseeds are what I was really talking about with that last message I posted. Thanks everyone for your input.
> 
> soroker74


 where did you find that in the ODNR site. Are there more species of other fifsh on it? Pm me with the section of ODNR that you went to and found that interesting info.
soroker74
If I aintfishin.......I aint havin fun


----------



## exexec

http://www.cnr.vt.edu/efish/families/warmouth.html


----------



## soroker74

That site you set up for that virtual aquarium. It couldn't get much better than that for fishing purposes, most of the species that I fish for are on there. I'm sure that if we or I wanted to, could find a site with others that are not on the list.

Thanks,
soroker74

p.s awesome site if I didn't say it before.


----------



## peple of the perch

sunfish r one of the best tasting fish. my aunt thought that they were poisonous too. 
ive heard a couple of people say that also.


----------



## gonefishin'

Sorry soroker74, I can't help myself. The ODNR site has a lot o great info. I've been catching and eating these critters for years and all I can tell you for sure is they are fun to catch and good to eat!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

I slammed some gills down at AEP last week and brought about 10 home. They were a bit of a pain to clean after fishing all day but it was well worth it after they came out of the deep fryer. I only kept 8" and larger because it is a bit of work for anything smaller. Remember to selective harvest also  

Jake


----------



## peple of the perch

i love gills. first time i tried them i never knew that they were that good and to believe i would be angry at people keeping these fish because they were so small


----------



## soroker74

I would like to ask you all to join me in the Findley thread for any helpful hints on lakes like that.By the way gonefishin thats cool, I was just messin about back there.
soroker74


----------



## soroker74

Findley, y'all need to get to it. Every time I have been out there I have caught fish, and twice have brought some monster gills and pumpkinseeds with a couple of crappie to throw in a mix. I have seen and caught a couple of white bass. I have also, seen some really huge species out there, I think they were some flippin huge carp, but not sure if they were really carp. Well, thats about it.

later all,
soroker74 

p.s. have yet to get :S at findley


----------

